# Another restaurant question



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

Tomorrow my son graduates from college and we're planning on going out to dinner. I found one restaurant that offers a plain garden salad so I'd be okay having that (would bring my own dressing). 
I was also checking out Carraba's menu. They have grilled chicken that is basted with olive oil and herbs. If I ask them just to use olive oil, no herbs bec it would likely have some salt, do you think it would be okay to eat?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

One risk I can think of is that they would grill it on the same grill that other things are grilled on, so there may be some leftover or spillover ingredients that get on your chicken.


----------



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

Almost forgot.....do you think their steamed veggies would be ok to have? Or a side of plain pasta?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I would trust the steamed veggies...just be sure to tell your server that nothing can be added to them. I'd be inclined to stay away from the pasta, as it's very likely they cook it with salt.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Call the place ahead of time and let them know that you're thinking of coming and ask how they prepare those dishes. Also ask if they would accommodate you. Most places will, as its not an insane request to not use salt on any of your dishes.

All herbs are ok on the LID too.


----------



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks! I had the same thought about the pasta. I didn't know if grilling chicken on the same grill as other foods and having "spillover" would be a big deal. It would probably be minimal contamination.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Honestly, the worst possible spillover would be from any salt, which isn't a big deal for one night. The amount would be negligible.

The important question is if they marinade the grilled chicken and if so, do they use salt and what kind.

Grills usually get scraped off regularly, at least any decent place will. Otherwise too much gunk builds up and makes the food look and taste funny, so its scraped off whenever there is a chance. Not that this will remove everything on the grill, but most of the stuff, so you'll be getting less cross over salt than the average person puts on their food.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it just depends how strict you want to be. It was strongly suggested to me to avoid meat in restaurants because it is often pre-packaged and injected with preservatives etc. I used only freshly butchered meat.

That said, again, it's low iodine, not no iodine. If you are really strict for the remainder of the day, I think you will be ok.


----------

